# Tool Talk > Machines >  Pipe end sealing machine - GIF

## Altair

Pipe end sealing machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Induction pipe end forming - GIF
Induction pipe end sealing - GIF
Induction heating pipe fittings - GIF
Induction bender for large pipe - GIF

----------

durrelltn (Mar 28, 2022),

johncg (Mar 23, 2022),

mwmkravchenko (Mar 26, 2022),

nova_robotics (Mar 22, 2022),

Ralphxyz (Mar 22, 2022)

----------

